# Need experienced opinions



## tojrah (Oct 7, 2010)

hey guys im new to the forum and semi new to body building i read around a bit and ive sorta put together a work out regime that seems logical to me, anyway this is what ive been doing 3 times a weeks with a break day in-between and then weekends off.
3 sets of 8 benchpress
3 sets of 8 benchpress(with dumbells, i have no idea what they are called tho)
3 x 8 shoulder press
4 x 8 squats
3 x 8 deadlift
1x8 barbel rows
3x10 pull ups
6x10 dips(body weight)
then i just do renegade rows till i collapse.
ive been told that i might be over working my body but ive felt fine for the three weeks ive been doing this, also any tips on how to improve my workout and what to do once i reach a more advanced level would help, thanks in advance
p.s im not sure if this is relevant but i'd prioritize strength over muscle mass


----------



## nova1970sb (Oct 7, 2010)

i would go to 4 days a week, and make one day out of bench press, one day out of squats, one for deads and one for shoulder press. then you can do the accessory work like your dips/chins/rows after one of the larger movements. i was wanting to change my routine and some fellas on here pointed me in the direction of 5/3/1 training and i been at it for this week and absolutely love it. but yes i think you are doing way to much in one day. you shouldnt do squats and deads on the same day.


----------



## natural1 (Oct 7, 2010)

agreed with the above>

mate i got tired just reading your routine,  id say there is far too much volume for one session and this will hinder your progress.   If your going for strenth then i would also recomend loweing your reps on the big lifts and adding weight,  especialy for the Dead lifts and squats. again as stated above the 531 is a good exsample of this.


----------



## natural1 (Oct 7, 2010)

If your going to go to 4 days then id recommend throwing in some hamstring exercises with your deadlifting day like Romanian DL and Glute ham raises.  I think this would add more balance to your routine


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 7, 2010)

Do squats first, then deads, then bench.  I don't see the need to do 2 types of bench pressing in one session, especially if you're doing shoulder presses.  If you want to do both DB and barbell bench press, just alternate them.  I'd also get rid of dips.  Also, I think 5 reps per set is probably better than 8 if you're shooting for strength gains.

I think it would be better if you just did squats, military press, and chinups in one workout and deads, bench, and rows in another.

Here's how I would do it if you have to do all of that in one session:

Squats 3x5
Deadlifts 3x5
Bench press 3x5
Rows 3x8-10
Military press 3x5
Pullups 3x10


----------



## tojrah (Oct 7, 2010)

yeah i know my workout is a bit full, the problem is that i cant go to the gym more often than 3 times a week due to work and college so i tried to make to most of it while im there, thanks for the advice tho and ill try to tinker with the plan to get it more efficient


----------



## pwloiacano (Oct 8, 2010)

I think that the guys above saying 4 days per week are right.  You should not be doing all those exercises as listed on your initial routine 3 days per week.  Bodyparts should be trained once every 6-7 days.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 8, 2010)

3 days per week is plenty.

Try this: Bill Starr - Glenn Pendlay 5x5 - Periodized Version, Dual Factor Theory


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2010)

personally I hit every muscle 2x every 7 days...


----------



## MDR (Oct 8, 2010)

pwloiacano said:


> I think that the guys above saying 4 days per week are right.  You should not be doing all those exercises as listed on your initial routine 3 days per week.  Bodyparts should be trained once every 6-7 days.



Assuming you are training naturally.  I agree that three days a week doing all those exercises is a bit much.  Natural tendency for relative newbies is to overtrain, I think.


----------

